

Unlambda - wslh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unlambda

======
sounds
Although it's not human-readable [1], the simplicity of the language makes it
appealing for teaching courses on Turing machines.

Sometimes the students get lost in all the tapes, read/write operations, and
digits.

Ok, after a little more thought this might get them just as lost, but teaching
beginner CS students from a functional foundation instead of a procedural one
just seems appealing to me.

[1] v is defined as ```s``k``sii``s``s`ksk`k``siik

~~~
smosher
I keep seeing Unlambda (and co.) in literature here and there. It's sort of
surprising to see an esolang show up in computer science theory. It's fitting
at the same time. I was on the mailing list, and I can tell you the people who
come up with these are incredibly brilliant—even when they're producing
nonsense languages or incomprehensible ones with little if any research value,
it's the product of a greater than average insight trying to construct a Dalí
or an Escher in computational terms.

(Needless to say, I wasn't one of the greats. I was mostly there to pester
everyone and generally be a nuisance. I've learned a lot from that experience
and you can probably tell I'm grateful for it. Most importantly, I'd learned
to think differently, that there's always another computational model just
outside of peripheral vision.)

------
amasad
We wrote an Unlambda interpreter in JS. You could play with it at
<http://repl.it/#:languages> under Esoteric. Also try the examples ("eg"
button top right corner).

